# Question about my garmin 240



## itsalunker (Jan 21, 2009)

Hello all. Been a closet reader for awhile. Great site. Can i take my 240 out of my boat and use the transduser for the front trolling motor. i dont know what angle it is. Can i buy another power cord so i dont have to take the othe one out ? what kind of battery can i use does it have to be one like is in my boat (heavy). Dumb as a post when it comes to electronics. thanks Brian


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Are you wanting to use it for ice fishing?

You can use any finder for ice fishing and even for a float tube.
You just have to make a holder for the transducer so it will sit at the correct angle in the water.

Use an ammo box, tackle box or small cooler to hold the finder and store the other parts and battery.

You can make a holder out of wood, PVC or conduit.

As far as a battery goes, I like the one you can get at Sportsman's Warehouse.
It's a small inclosed battery with male terminal clips for the posts.

Just splice some female clips on the finder wire to match.

The batteries are rechargable and some of them even come with a small trickle charger for under $25.00 total.


----------



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

Just curious how do you like the 240??? Reason i ask, i have the same one. At first I was somewhat satisfied w/ it. Now I don't like it. Maybe the transducers don't work as well or maybe it's just time to upgrade but wanted your thoughts?


----------



## itsalunker (Jan 21, 2009)

the only problem i have is when you are running out to a fishing spot it will stop(the speed) when you get to about 16 mph.


----------



## SlapShot (Sep 25, 2007)

Itsalunker,
To answer your question, yes you can use the skimmer transducer from the transom and put it on your bow mounted trolling motor. I got my Garmin 250 off ebay for real cheap and it came with a transom mount skimmer transducer so I had to buy a puck style transducer for my bow mounted trolling motor. Works great. The power cord was plenty long to run from the batteries a stern all the way to the bow.

I agree with americanforkdude in that I used to like my 250 a lot but now not so much. It reads the water temp too low. I have a older Lowrance on the boat too and it's bullet proof. 

HockeyMan


----------



## itsalunker (Jan 21, 2009)

sorry folks yes i was talking about making it work for ice fishing. I seen on the garmin site they had a unit you just snap it in to and it runs on d-cells. has anybody used one of these. thanks brian


----------

